
If Weed Is Medicine, So Is Budweiser - jkuria
https://www.wsj.com/articles/if-weed-is-medicine-so-is-budweiser-11547770981
======
ddingus
Indeed.

That is a true statement. However, the scope of applicability for alcohol is
fairly well understood compared to that for cannabis.

Given we make a statement like this, with the intent of better normalizing use
of things we've criminalized, yeah. Great! More research plz. We all will
benefit.

If it's to somehow better promote the well over promoted booze? Meh.

------
reshie
drinking alcohol has been used as a medication(lessens pain) in the past so
not to far off the mark.

